# Sage DB BES920UK - no water flow from grouphead



## Goblinsgrind (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi Everyone, 

After finally getting a replacement group seal for the DB, (after a couple of years with it on my worktop not working, thanks John btw for your help and advice), I finally got the DB working a couple of weekends ago! Sheer joy and bliss espresso again! (when I replaced the broken group collar insert an o ring for one of the temp probes on the brew boiler had split, which I hadn’t realised, causing the leaking.)

This morning I pulled a shot and just at 36 grams out as I was about to press stop the flow stopped on its own.
Not sure if I ran out of water but when I returned home I put more water in and turned it on.
All was good till I pressed button to purge the group and no water flow and a humming noise. Steam wand and water tap still engage the pump as normal and get steam and water, whereas with the brew group - no water just a humming noise.
I didn’t descale or run cafiza clean when I got it back working as it had only worked for a week or so last time it had gone wrong and I had fully descaled it then but I was planning on doing it this weekend.

Does this sound like a failure of the solenoid valve or a scale build up on the solenoid valve and it’s gaskets or scale/obstruction within the path from the tank or pump to the boiler or boiler to the group or a combination.

Any help/diagnostic ideas would be greatly appreciated!

Goblin


----------



## Goblinsgrind (Feb 9, 2014)

Just for anyone reading this with the same issue a a lengthy manual descale sorted it! 20% citric acid solution for both boilers.

That said I am getting an occasional drip from the water wand and group head so the solenoid is probably showing signs of wear, the one that mine uses is an OLAB coil code 9000BH/L5FV series 9000 the Sage part is SP0001624 which can be had from the obvious auction site for £27 currently, haven’t taken mine out yet so don’t know which seals it has though.


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

More than lightly your pump is bad happend to mine just pull off the hose on the top side off the pump and turn it on if you dont get water and the noise is coming from the pump you can usually just replace the orings in the pump or the pump itself


----------

